# open bso, pelvic and periaortic lymph node dissection, omentectomy



## lpetit (Feb 9, 2016)

i am stumped without a malignancy diagnosis for the cpt codes for:
open bso
pelvic and periaortic lymph node dissection
omenectomy
diagnosis:
atypical stromal tumor of ovary
intravenous leiomyomatosis
patient has history of hysterectomy for pelvic mass
tia


----------

